# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رتبه 5700 منطقه دو ریاضی دانشگاه تهران؟

## Trial

سلام ،
مهم نیست چه رشته ای . مدنظرم رشته ریاضی کاربرده که راحت تره.
تهران در میام صد در صد؟
فقط همین !

----------


## Trial

لطفاً راهنماییم کنید  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Draco

تو منطقه رتبتون چند شده؟

ریاضیات و کاربردها دانشگاه تهران و امیرکبیر رو که قطعا میارین صنعتی شریف هم احتمالش هست ولی کمه

----------


## Trial

> تو منطقه رتبتون چند شده؟
> 
> ریاضیات و کاربردها دانشگاه تهران و امیرکبیر رو که قطعا میارین صنعتی شریف هم احتمالش هست ولی کمه


تو منطقه دو، 5700 شدم

----------


## wight

> تو منطقه دو، 5700 شدم


به سایت کانون می تونید مراجعه کنید.


کارنامه کنکور - تخمین رتبه - انتخاب رشته

----------

